# Medidor comprado nos "chineses"



## *Dave* (22 Jul 2008 às 18:56)

Há algum tempo, entrei numa loja dos chineses e vi isto (foto) à venda e decidi comprar (3.50€). 

Logo vi que o higrómetro não estava a funcionar correctamente e deixei de utilizar (pensei mesmo que tinha deitado fora).... 

Hoje ao falar com o AnDré (registado neste fórum e ao qual agradeço) decidi procurar por casa, não fosse ter alguma surpresa.... 

E assim aconteceu, encontrei este medidor (muito fraquinho eu sei , mas por enquanto é o que tenho....) e lembrei-me de pesquisar na net formas de "afinar" o higrómetro, até que encontrei este site (http://www.etec.com.br/muda3.html).

Segui todos os passos e agora penso que está a trabalhar tudo bem. 

O que eu queria era que me dessem uma opinião acerca deste medidor e que tipo de conclusões eu posso tirar com os dados que dele provêm (quando o medidor de humidade chegar a 100% quer dizer que pode chover a qualquer momento?....). 
Volto a dizer que inscrevi-me neste fórum essencialmente devido à secção de astronomia, mas isso não me impediu de ir ler umas coisa de meteorologia e de me interessar mais por este assunto. 

Esta não está grande coisa... mas é o aspecto do medidor quando está fechado.






Este é o aspecto dele quando está aberto.






Abraço.


----------



## AnDré (30 Jul 2008 às 18:35)

*Dave* disse:


> O que eu queria era que me dessem uma opinião acerca deste medidor e que tipo de conclusões eu posso tirar com os dados que dele provêm (quando o medidor de humidade chegar a 100% quer dizer que pode chover a qualquer momento?....).
> Volto a dizer que inscrevi-me neste fórum essencialmente devido à secção de astronomia, mas isso não me impediu de ir ler umas coisa de meteorologia e de me interessar mais por este assunto.



Hey Dave!

Quando o sensor da humidade chega aos 100% significa que o ar está saturado de água, mas não implica que chova. Para isso, ele teria de estar saturado em altitude.
100% de humidade à superficie terrestre, significa que há possibilidade de se formar nevoeiro ou neblina. Mas também se atinge esse valor em dias de céu limpo em que a orvalhada é bastante significativa. Ou seja, 100% de humidade está associado a pequenas goticulas de água em suspensão no ar, e não a precipitação - Chuva.

Quando chove, a humidade é normalmente elevada, mas há excepções.
Por exemplo, em tempo de aguaceiros e trovoadas, a humidade chega a ser <30% quando começa a chover, e só depois, vai subindo.

Quanto ao sensor, se o tiveres dentro de casa, verás que o valor da humidade dado pelo higrómetro varia pouco, uma vez que a humidade dentro de casa é praticamente constante.
Se dentro de casa o sensor chegar aos 100%, então é melhor pegares num pano seco e começares a limpar a água que certamente correrá pelos vidros e  azulejos a baixo!


----------



## rodrigoaviador (5 Ago 2008 às 12:45)

Sinto Muito em diser, mais não se pode chegar a lugar algum, a não ser que esse seu aparelho tenho atrás dele, uma especie de caracol, com um pequeno pedaço de metal acoplado ao ponteiro.( já que isso sim pode te dar uma umidade relativamente média com erros de até 10% de erro ).

o que eu te proponho a fazer, e que dá mais certo, é comprar dois termometros daqueles de 1.99 e utilizar um com um algodão umidecido. esse dá um amargen de erro menor que 5%.

veja nesse mesmo forum um aestação que montei, e que após dois anos, mesmo usando um higrometro calibrado e comprado, ainda estou a aprefecoa-lo para que as mediadas batam corretamente.

Mais um acoisa tenha certeza, a umidade que vc tem na sua cozinha, no banheiro ou no seu quarta, não saõ iguais, e que cada ponto tem um aumiddae diferente.



































Veja que tenho um semelhante ao seu, mais tá calibrado com o pisicometro ao lado, que é o mais correto mesmo.



*Dave* disse:


> Há algum tempo, entrei numa loja dos chineses e vi isto (foto) à venda e decidi comprar (3.50€).
> 
> Logo vi que o higrómetro não estava a funcionar correctamente e deixei de utilizar (pensei mesmo que tinha deitado fora)....
> 
> ...


----------



## Mário Barros (5 Ago 2008 às 12:52)

rodrigoaviador disse:


>



Termometro molhado (há esquerda) para medir a humidade


----------



## *Dave* (5 Ago 2008 às 13:32)

rodrigoaviador disse:


> a não ser que esse seu aparelho tenho atrás dele, uma espécie de caracol, com um pequeno pedaço de metal acoplado ao ponteiro.( já que isso sim pode te dar uma umidade relativamente média com erros de até 10% de erro ).



De facto tem 

Mas já desisti deste 

Por agora vou-me dedicar só a temperaturas, como pode ver aqui  http://www.meteopt.com/forum/instru.../la-crosse-ws9117-o-que-acham-desta-2393.html


Abraço


----------



## rodrigoaviador (5 Ago 2008 às 17:39)

Contrui uma, amigo, se didique a tudo, alem de ser um passatempo gostoso, é muito gostoso e tira bem o strees do dia a dia.

Outra coisa que esqueci de escrever, é que p/ saber se vai chover ou não, é só olhando p/ céu mesmo....

porque primeiro: nem sempre que temos uma preção atmosférica baixa chove.
Nem sempre que  aumidade tá auta chove. já vi chuvas com umidade a 30%
temperatura, depende muito de como e onde está seu sensor.

Muitos estações aqui,(compradas ) se observa assim: máxima 33º minima 3º.
isso é meio suspeito, acredito que a um certo erro na cobertura dos sensores, é por isso que mesmo tendo uma estação, é melhor fazer uma acobertura para ela, e jamais espor ao sol ou direto a chuva.

pois se o material que envolve a estação aquecer demais, pode danificar as placas dentro dela. ou fazer com que a temperatura medidade seja irreal.

outro detalhe e fazer com que os sensores fiquem sempre em lugares ventilados, de preferência em anbiêntes abertos. nada de quintais com piso, ou muito perto de parede( exposta ao sol ) , e nem perto de calhas etc.



*Dave* disse:


> De facto tem
> 
> Mas já desisti deste
> 
> ...


----------

